# 999......and Muskie on!



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

Went fishing for TM on Friday and Saturday for the first time ever. Fished Newton reservoir. Had never been there before but we wedged in amongst the other campers. Was about 100 casts in and my 10 yr old almost goes over the side of the boat :lol: He says "dad ... I think..... I...have.....a.....bite" Being mostly skeptical, I think he probably snagged the bottom somehow but his older brother calls him the Fish Whisperer for a reason. So I talk him in to staying in the boat and keeping the pressure on. I gotta say that when that thing came out from under the boat and came to the surface i wet myself just a little bit  My whole life I have only caught rainbows and a lot of them, so I had never experienced anything like this! We took it out of the water long enough to take a picture and then we put it right back. There was quite a bit of hooping and hollering and high-fiving. I needed a good half hour for the adrenaline to clear my system. Now we understand why they say the fish of a thousand casts because we hoped to catch another one and cast 900 more times but nothing. Totally worth it. I want to thank all of you for your priceless information and would be more than happy to help anyone else experience this same thing by answering any questions.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

"fish wisperer" :lol: Thats sweet. Beautiful fish!! Cant wait to see them in Joes in a few years!!! Nice job dad!!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking fish! Congrats! That's a great story, something he will remember.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice and another angler I'm sure to get the addiction. IMHO once you've hooked into a nice TM one has a hard time not getting addicted. Again congrats and a memorable story for your entire family.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Super sweet!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!! *OOO*


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2009)

I had A very Similar Experience about 3 weeks ago. I went out to newton to fish for TM for my first time ever. I had been convinced by the guy at the round rock Fly fishing shop to try to fly fish for muskie. I Really expected to sit out there for several hours and not see a thing. So i went out in my float tube. with my fly pole and worked the shoreline of the lake for about 3 hours. Decided to be done and just let my line out and started trolling back to the boat ramp. When i was probably 100 yards from the ramp i gave my line a little tug, and BAM. My heart skipped a beat i didnt know what to do. Just kept thinking "OH CRAP, OH CRAP!" I was lucky to have a fellow muskie fisherman nearby and he asked if i needed help. I said yes please. I had never caught a TM before. And ill say i about crapped myself when that 3 foot fish came up right underneath me with my legs dangling in the water in my float tube. A 10 minute fight and alot of nerves and i got him in. and im Addicted.


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds about right! Glad to hear you are hooked. :lol:


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

That is awesome. Everyone I know gets addicted once they catch one of these.


----------

